# 10k Rotella 5w-40 UOA in 2.0 FSI



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Not bad. 










:wave:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*108k*



AudiJunkie said:


> Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a vw engine @ 108k is just about broken in. shouldn't show much wear unless something is wrong


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Crew219 correctly pointed out on the other thread for this UOA that the OP had a 40 mile each-way commute. 

We have seen several oils do excellent when mostly highway miles even at 10k oil change intervals. If the usage is mostly highway miles, almost anything seems to do well in this engine. Of course that is not the case under more mixed usage as those following the 2.0 FSI know.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*uoa's*



saaber2 said:


> Crew219 correctly pointed out on the other thread for this UOA that the OP had a 40 mile each-way commute.
> 
> We have seen several oils do excellent when mostly highway miles even at 10k oil change intervals. If the usage is mostly highway miles, almost anything seems to do well in this engine. Of course that is not the case under more mixed usage as those following the 2.0 FSI know.


 someone elses uoa is just that. doesn't mean a thing to anyone else.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this a TSI or FSI? 

1.5 qts of makeup oil certainly helps the numbers, but I'm curious as to why the viscosity increased despite the additional miles on the latest change interval...


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*how would it matter*



rhouse181 said:


> Is this a TSI or FSI?
> 
> 1.5 qts of makeup oil certainly helps the numbers, but I'm curious as to why the viscosity increased despite the additional miles on the latest change interval...


 aside from a timing chain instead of a belt, a roller lifter for the hpfp, and cross bolted mains, what's the difference?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rhouse181 said:


> Is this a TSI or FSI?
> 
> 1.5 qts of makeup oil certainly helps the numbers, but I'm curious as to why the viscosity increased despite the additional miles on the latest change interval...


 FSI 

Here is the original thread: 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2127773#Post2127773


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link... 

FSIs exhibit a higher propensity for fuel dilution and degradation of viscosity, even with short change intervals, when compared to the TSIs. This UOA is even more of an anomoly now because it was in a FSI. 

It's sort of like that one UOA of Mobil 1 Ow40 that looks spectacular, despite 99% of other M1 UOAs that show it performs like absolute crap in the FSI. Like Saaber said, the only similarity between these two abnormal UOAs is a high % highway miles...


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great! I think i will try this oil next interval.
As for debates on highway/city driving- As i see it if you are always stop-n-go and it takes forever to get to 8000km or 10000km (whatever) then i'd be sticking to changes every 4 months.. but it all depends on how much you care about and for your car.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

That's what I do, every 4 months and I change the visc for seasons. RTS is fine for summer, but I like a thin 5w-30 like Edge for winter. 

I'm actually looking forward to using my Mobil 1 HIGH MILES jugs. The 10w-30 might interest you.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd stay with the Rotella T6 rather than switching to M1 HM. Cheaper and obviously gets the job done.


----------

